

Show HN: PiMAME arcade image for Raspberry Pi - SSilver2k2
http://pimame.org

======
SSilver2k2
I've been working on this for a couple of months. I would love to have some
more collaborators on the code.

It emulates Neo Geo, MAME, SNES, and Playstation systems.

Github: <https://github.com/ssilverm/pimame_installer>

------
hitsurume
How does this compare to say Retropie? I tried using Retropie and got some
pretty bad performance on SNES games (choppy, laggy, etc).

I have the Model B too =\

~~~
SSilver2k2
I'm using PiSNES, which is based off SNES9 + DispMANX. makes it run really
smoothly

